# برنامج لإختيار طول وقطر المواسير الشعرية [Capillary Tube Selection]



## meshomat (24 أغسطس 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






مرحباً بكم فى




هو برنامج تابع لشركـــــــة دانفوس 




هذا البرنامج لحساب طول وقطر المواسير الشعرية
برنامج لإختيار المواسير الشعرية [Capillary Tube Selection]

**

*​*
شرح مبسط للبرنامج





**لضبط الوحدات بالبرنامج حسب النظام الذى تعمل عليه
*​*



**

*​*
 **Introduction

This software allows the user to calculate a capillary tube throttling device for a refrigeration system based on empirical formulas.
The result is a start value for optimization, this start value 
typically giving a functioning system.
In certain cases the best possible choice of capillary diameter and length might deviate remarkably from this calculated result.

The capillary sizing is based on the assumption, that
- the suction line is connected to the capillary tube in most of its length for internal heat exchange - no or little subcooling appears in continuous operation

The refrigerant used is to be chosen from a list.
Input values should be representative dimensioning 
values for the refrigeration system.
The input value for - capacity is to be taken for the also to be input operating conditions, in terms of - evaporating temperature - condensing temperature - return gas temperature and- without subcooling for the compressor type used, preferably. 
The input data are limited per refrigerant according to 
experience and compressor application areas.

Data like these could be according to data sheet performance data at ARI 540, EN 12900 or CECOMAF conditions, or taken from a software selection tool like Danfoss RS™. 

The list of capillary tube inner diameters does contain typically available sizes from different countries. They will not all be available at one place.
A length value for an available diameter size is to be chosen by the user, or guessed, if not listed.

The list of refrigerants and capillary tube diameters and the calculation formulas and limits might be altered at updates, based on new experience

**


System requirements-

Min. 200 MHz Pentium® or compatible
32 MB RAM min., 64 MB recommended
15 MB harddisk space
Microsoft Windows 95®, 98, ME, XP, NT 4.0, 2000 or newer


**

*​* لم يتبقى إلا تحميل البرنامج






هذا وبالله التوفيق والحمد لله رب العالمين
لاتنسونى من صالح دعائكم*​


----------



## م/سليمان333 (24 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر يا ريس
برنامج رائع ولكن للاسف محدد الى قدرة 34000 وحدة بس مشكووووووووووووووو


----------



## meshomat (29 أغسطس 2008)

م/سليمان333 قال:


> الف شكر يا ريس
> برنامج رائع ولكن للاسف محدد الى قدرة 34000 وحدة بس مشكووووووووووووووو



صحيح كلامك بابشمهندس وبالتوفيق لكـ وإن شاء الله يكون فى برامج أحسن نضعها بالمنتدى لإفادة مهندسى التبريد والتكييف هذا وبالله التوفيق


----------



## نور محمد علي (17 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واتمنى من الجميع عندما يرفعو برنامج ما ان يرفعو معه الشرح


----------



## 000403 (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## 000403 (20 يونيو 2009)

ياريت تعطينا كيفية عمل البرنامج 
بمعني كيف يمكنني اخد درجات الحرارة والوحدة لم يتم تشغيلها لعدم معرفة قطر الانبوبة الشعرية 
ومن ناحية اخري ان درجات الحرارة تختلف من وقت لاخر 
وبالنسبة .....Heat laod هل المقصود به cooling capacity

بالفعل مشاركة طيبة وبرنامج جدا رائع ... فقط نحتاج الي الكثير من التوضيح لي ولغيري 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## noorsadaqa (8 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج زماااااااااااااان بور على هاد البرنامج واتخيل اكون مندب مبيعات وما اكون اعرف احدد طول منتج لازم اسوقه


----------



## midofm (8 يوليو 2009)

حياكم الله وجزاكم الله خيرا ورفع من قدركم


----------



## عبدالباسط ابراهيم (20 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## benyagoub (21 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا للبرنامج بما انني لم اعرف تشغيله


----------



## خالد ليبيا (22 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياغالي وشكرا على هدا البرنامج


----------



## حذيفة الحيالي (22 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج رااااااائع جدااااااااجدااااااااجدااااااااامشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hooda4 (24 مارس 2010)

أنا شاكر أفضالك يا باشمهندس والله
وفقك الله


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مارس 2010)

thank you


----------



## سيد عيد علي (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي البرناج


----------



## fatehy (31 مايو 2010)

حبيبى مش عارف اشكرك ازاى.....


----------



## اياد الفلسطيني (31 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ibraessa (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## المومز (5 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني السلام عليكم هناك طريقة بسيطة وعلمية وبدون برنامجلمعرفة طول الكبلري او الانبوب الشعريوكالاتي
اولايتم لحام ولف شحن بعد نهاية الكنديسر ويكون موقعة قبل الكبلري ويربط عليو مقياس ضغط ويطرك الكبلري بطولمتر وربع مزدوجويشغل الجهاز ومن ثم تبدء بقص الكبلري الى ان يصبح لديك مقياس الضغط تسعين وهذا مجرب عمليا على السبلت والمكيف الوندو تايب واللة الموفق <


----------



## abdelrahim (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير علي هذا الجهد المقدر


----------



## سيفاك (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج الله يسلمك


----------



## fuadmidya (29 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال:
طريقة حساب انبوبة الشعرية بدون البرامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## كرم الحمداني (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## اسحاق لحباكي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

merci pour le programme mon ami]


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (12 أبريل 2011)

الله يجازيك كل خير


----------



## يوسف النمر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

000403 قال:


> ياريت تعطينا كيفية عمل البرنامج
> بمعني كيف يمكنني اخد درجات الحرارة والوحدة لم يتم تشغيلها لعدم معرفة قطر الانبوبة الشعرية
> ومن ناحية اخري ان درجات الحرارة تختلف من وقت لاخر
> وبالنسبة .....heat laod هل المقصود به cooling capacity
> ...


ممكن افهم ازاى اخد درجات الحرارة من على المكثف والمبخر لوحدة لم يتم اختيار ماسورة شعرية لها اولا


----------



## COREY (18 مارس 2012)

*شكراً على المجهود بارك الله فيك
*


----------



## drmady (19 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## essam2003 (11 سبتمبر 2018)

مشكور


----------

